# Mouse Fury



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Makes me want To Go to My Lfs and buy the new actor for my next video









*If u Dont LiKe Live Feedings DO NOT CLICK THE LINK*

*If u Wanna See Some Pygo Action~~~~~~~~~ click~~~>Mouse Feels the Fury























I changed the link to point to new vid location.
Please don't host vids on sites with porn..


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

damn that mouse got f***ed up!...If I had pygos I would try it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I cant see it right now at work...
But i'll be looking forward to it after work, If its anything like the last one, It'll be good!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

a bit brutal, but cool. That site has a lot of porn on, so i hope the links not closed.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i have seen that video before, isn't someone's caribes on here? i added a warning to your post so that people don't get offended with the porn and am moving this topic to the pictures and video gallery where it belongs







.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

haha nice


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GREAT vid. Super Carnage.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

damn man, that is gory, but yeah, definetly sweet,


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

I don't know if youre claiming this as your own or not, but it isn't. Good vid nonetheless









Heres the original link

http://www.consumptionjunction.com/downloads/cj_28069.wmv


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

damn, one of the best feeding videos I've seen man







,


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

SiameseDream said:


> I don't know if youre claiming this as your own or not, but it isn't. Good vid nonetheless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Who Said i was claiming this Vid??

Dont be an ass and get on my Bad side ill be making u dream that u hadnt said any of that









and Yea the Vid is kickass thats why i POsted it....

Where does it say that i am claiming it?

and from what Genin said he has seen it before, and apparently u have seen it too.

but i dont see genin saying that im claiming the Vid as mines so







u too


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

No one said you were, I did say though that I didn't know if you were or not. Because you did call it your next video. No need to make threats to try and scare me just because I questioned you. Anyways I'm done, you obviously took my reply the wrong way, and have gone to threats. Thats my que to leave the psycho alone. Toodles.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

jesus


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

SiameseDream said:


> No one said you were, I did say though that I didn't know if you were or not. Because you did call it your next video. No need to make threats to try and scare me just because I questioned you. Anyways I'm done, you obviously took my reply the wrong way, and have gone to threats. Thats my que to leave the psycho alone. Toodles.


 Well i didnt take the reply the wrong way...until i saw these









if that wasnt on there i wouldnt have tripped .... and yea i am Psyco


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Makes me want To Go to My Lfs and buy the new actor for my next video


 if you could read that obviously means that its not his video but it makes him want to make his own...


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

wow that video rocks!









thanks for posting.. i hadnt seen taht one yet


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

first time i saw that vid. poor mouse.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> SiameseDream said:
> 
> 
> > No one said you were, I did say though that I didn't know if you were or not. Because you did call it your next video. No need to make threats to try and scare me just because I questioned you. Anyways I'm done, you obviously took my reply the wrong way, and have gone to threats. Thats my que to leave the psycho alone. Toodles.
> ...


 I'm glad all is well, I guess those middle fingers could be taken the wrong way, but in fact they were supposed to give emphasis to the fact that I thought the video was totally sick!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

gruesome but cool.... i don't think i could ever put a mouse in my tank







, but other fish









nice vid


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

that was great


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hot dam that was an awesome Vid







Way better than your last one


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

try using







for emphasis instead next time, did anyone else feel sorry for the mouse when it got its leg bitten off?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

That Leg Shot was Tight and When the Blood started coming out u see al the Ps start getting excited


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

very sexy vid
















to who ever DID make it


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Do they eat the fur too?? You must've got a messed up tank later. Kinda gives you an idea how effeiciently their jaws n teeth work at severing mouse legs.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Yea they do eat the fur.... the Ps dont really mind if its fur is on or not









i myself prefer the skin on fried chicken


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

Omg thats so mean but yet funny to watch nice vid man i got 10 rbp in a 20gallon tank







and 15 natts (Babys) in a 10gallon


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

That is one visious vid


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

link doesnt work for me :/


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

thats wrong i dont see how you can laugh and be excited at another animals death and pain
and redragon two things
one calm the f*ck down 
two i remember you posted the oscar vid where your piranha's ate the oscar and you said you would put your one big piranha against one big flowerhorn where the flowerhorn has time to adjust to the tank so it would be a fair fight now im curious to when you will actually do that


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

ya.. what happened to the vid?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dead golfish said:


> thats wrong i dont see how you can laugh and be excited at another animals death and pain
> and redragon two things
> one calm the f*ck down
> two i remember you posted the oscar vid where your piranha's ate the oscar and you said you would put your one big piranha against one big flowerhorn where the flowerhorn has time to adjust to the tank so it would be a fair fight now im curious to when you will actually do that
> [snapback]915636[/snapback]​


if you dont like it then you can go elsewhere.


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

dizamn peeps!! lay off Red he has created one of my fav vids... i think it was him(the one with the giant gold fish)


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> thats wrong i dont see how you can laugh and be excited at another animals death and pain
> and redragon two things
> one calm the f*ck down
> two i remember you posted the oscar vid where your piranha's ate the oscar and you said you would put your one big piranha against one big flowerhorn where the flowerhorn has time to adjust to the tank so it would be a fair fight now im curious to when you will actually do that
> [snapback]915636[/snapback]​


LMFAO,are you confused at what site your on ? and with that screen name..









I guess goldfish are ok but not mice..


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Deadgoldfish.... U need to calm down before i PIMP SLAP you

Stop crying already about my dam video if u dont like it listen to HYPHEN "GO elsewhere" we dont need another troll like u on this site

if u can read this is PIRANHA-FURY.com and PIranhas do eat FISH and other mammals

and how is your SCREENAME DEAD GOLDFISH and u cry about a fish DYING?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I really want to see this vid!!
but the linky no worky

I made a vid of a giant goldfish...
I plan on making more..

I think the videos served (and pics too) are one of the best things about p-fury
its the best way to share experiences.

AND.. the more controversy the better!
My vids never got any crybaby posts... damn.. I gotta try harder


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

link doesnt work


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

I realize that i am on piranha-fury but i just think its wrong how you can laugh at the mouses pain and suffering thats all not the actually killing because that is the cycle of life and it is natural for animals to eat other animals
and you still havnt answered my question on when you are going to put your piranha up against a flowerhorn


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

old video but still good to watch.....hey deadgoldfish if you dont like the guys video dont watch it and whats with the name anyways its kind of ironic on this website to be dubbed "deadgoldfish" why not dinner2go??


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

camotekid said:


> poor mouse.
> [snapback]697287[/snapback]​


Yeah thats what I was thinking. Although it was obviously a sweet video, it still kind of makes me feel bad that the thing died so slow bleeding.

Either way, good p's, nice vid.


----------

